# What were your first Canons? Analog and or digital?



## slclick (Feb 4, 2017)

After seeing a picture of Neuro's first camera on the M6 thread, I started thinking about what were my first cameras, well, Canon to make it relevant for this site.

My parents had a Kodak Starmatic which I played with and possibly took apart which probably led to them owning an Instamatic thereafter with flash cubes. 

I always wanted an AE-1 as a teenager but instead got a Vivitar 220 SL. Followed by my only Nikon, the EM. Then there was a long period during school where I didn't own anything and shot with school medium formats cameras until I got my first Canon...a Powershot Ixus/Elph S100 in 2000 followed by the ubiquitous 300D in 2003. 

Funny, I had digital Canons before owning any film Canons. (EOS 3 and 5, Elan 7 & Elan 7e)


----------



## Meerkat (Feb 4, 2017)

My first Canon was digital. A little Powershot.

My first film Canon was an AE-1 Program that I picked up.


----------



## dandai (Feb 4, 2017)

My firsts:
AE1 Program

7D


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 4, 2017)

My first Canon was the S30 (a great camera that I still own) followed by the 300D Digital Rebel.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2017)

FT QL waaaay back in the 60's. It was my first True SLR. My first 35mm was a Argus C-3, before that it was 620 box cameras. I upgraded to one of the T models along the way, then decided a Olympus Superzoom was a better travel camera, since I was traveling quite a bit.

My First Digital was a Olympus D300L in 1996, but I bought it for work, so it did not actually belong to me, but to my company. I bought my first digital, a Fujii MX700 in 1998 just before I retired. After that, I bought a Nikon CP-990, then the Digital Rebel, then Digital Cameras and DSLR's from Minolta, Canon, and Nikon, many different models. Over time, I've acquired a big collection of vintage cameras and lenses, but its past time for me to pass them on to another owner.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 4, 2017)

EOS 5 (analogue) for me. I would love to see canon revive the eye controlled autofocus with newer technology. What I don't miss is the 50buck cost of 36slides. Digital saves sooooooo much in the long run


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 4, 2017)

Canon PowerShot A640
Canon PowerShot SX 130IS
Canon 20D
Canon 1D Mark II (I got it yesterday... I'm keeping up with technology.... from 2004!  )


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi siclick. 
Since you ask, I started out hankering after dads AE1 Program, instead I got his old Zenit! 
I eventually replaced that with an EOS 1000FN, (and then another one) a nice little camera but as already mentioned very high overheads! Still have both! (And the Zenit!) 
Got an Ixus APS film camera, nice camera, nice to be able to automatically unload and reload films with different characteristics (ISO etc) part way through, even higher overheads though. 
Replaced Upgraded the 1000FN with a 300D and the rest is history. 
It seems I still have all my old cameras, hoarder, moi? 
I did eventually get the AE1 Program, but it was inherited and not the way I wanted it to be. :'(

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## eli452 (Feb 4, 2017)

Olympus OM10
Canon EOS 620


----------



## Old Sarge (Feb 4, 2017)

My first camera, about 1951 or so, was a Brownie Hawkeye (I already had some basic darkroom equipment). It was followed by an Argus A4 in about 1955. Then a used Nicca in 1961 (had a super sharp lens). I was working for a small retail camera store and could use just about any camera we had on display on my days off so I shot with a wide variety, both still and movie. After leaving the retail store I quit shooting pictures for many years. In the 80's I got a Canon AE1, a it rekindled my love of photography, and I soon had an A1, and a couple of F1 Canons. My last film camera was a Canon Elan (I think a 7E, it had the eye control auto focus) which I bought because my eyesight was failing some in middle age. During my film days I also had some older used cameras including a Speed Graphic in 2 1/4 x 3 1/4, as well as a couple of Bronica 645's and a 66. I also owned some decent darkroom equipment which ended up with a Boy Scout troop a few years ago. 

My first digital was an Olympus point and shoot given me as a present from my wife. I saw someone shooting with a Rebel (300D?) and so I bought one of those. Since then it has been a series of Canon digital cameras (all APS-C), starting with the 20D and skipping some generations. Currently my wife and I have a 7DII, 7D, and 40D. We only keep three and as the top one is replaced the bottom one goes to one of our children or grandchildren.

It has been an interesting journey. I just wish my skills had ever been as good as my equipment.


----------



## dpc (Feb 4, 2017)

My first Canon camera was an AE-1. My first camera was a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta. My first digital camera was a Kodak P880.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 4, 2017)

My first digital Canon was the Powershot A30. At the time I purchsed this camera there have been cameras with higher pixelcount already (2-4 MPixels), but I knew I only wanted this camera as a starter into digital photography for the purpose to use the photos on PC screens only.






My first SLR was the Canon EOS 300 (no D)





The first DSLR then was the Canon EOS 350D followed by the 40D, the 5DMII and EOS M and M5.

I do not have the EOS 300 and EOS 350D anymore. I still have all the other Canons.

Frank


----------



## JBSF (Feb 4, 2017)

FTb QL with 50 f:1.4, 28 f:2.8, and 135 f:2.5, with lots of other stuff, which I purchased from a Vietnam vet in 1975; he had bought all of it in Japan before returning home. Prior to that I used a Kodak 35 from the late 1940s, given to me by a former photographer, and before that a couple of Kodak box cameras.

I sold the Canon in 1978 and bought a Leica M3 (a camera that I truly loved using), which I parted with not long ago. My first digital was S2 IS, for record shots of birds and insects, replaced with 7D that I'm still using, supplemented with 7D2.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 4, 2017)

My first digital was an Oly P&S that was upgraded to my first Canon Digital, the (at the time) remarkable G6. I still have that G6 although it sits in a camera bag ignored. This led to the Canon XT then the D50 then the 5Diii.

My first film was the Argus C3 my dad gave me (just saw one listed for sale for $19 online, BTW) that was replaced by a Ricoh 35mm SLR with a 50mm and a 140mm lens, and, much later a Canon Rebel 35mm SLR.

Guess we all got here by a parallel but different route. Think we could all band together and open a museum of formally loved and now unused photography equipment?


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

My first film was the A-1
My first digital was the 40D


----------



## Pookie (Feb 4, 2017)

Used my dad's Konica T3 until I bought my first camera...

First Canon was a D60...

This is my first 35mm bought in 89', still own it... over the last 3-4 years started to use it again and now it's my EDC. Never had a CLA and works like new.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 4, 2017)

My frist analog camera from Canon was a Rebel Ti (not to be confused with Rebel T1i), also known as EOS 300V. 
Then, a digital Rebel XT.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Feb 4, 2017)

AE1 Program

40D


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 4, 2017)

5D2, preceded by Contax RTSIII, Pentax LX [for underwater], Olympus 1,2,3,4T/Ti, Yashica FXD.


----------



## greger (Feb 4, 2017)

My first Canon was an AE-1 that I bought in 1976. I stopped taking pictures in the 80's. I was envious of my wife and friend taking pics with their Olympus digital cameras. So I bought a Canon 40D in March 2008. It failed, so I bought a 7D in August 2012.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2017)

XSi


----------



## GN Photos (Feb 4, 2017)

My first Canon was an F1, then I added an F1-N so that I could shoot B&W and color on any outing. Then I put everything away in the mid 80's. Work was just taking to much of my time. Sold all of the FD mount equipment a few years ago. I did a lot of research and evaluating (with a lot of help from Canon rumors) for a few years when I knew retirement was getting close. Post processing is still an uphill battle for me from the darkroom days. But now, I have the time to conquer that confusing beast.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 4, 2017)

My first Canon was a new FT-QL with the 50mm 1.8, which was given to me for my 13th birthday.
Before that I was using a hand me down Exata Varex (from the mid 1950's).

In the digital era, my first was a D60, which I still have.
As a kid, I had lots of cameras to use, as my father was a keen competition photographer and had various Hasselblads, Bronicas and a Canon Pellix.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 5, 2017)

Canon EOS 620 film, Canon Power Shot G2.

Still have both.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 5, 2017)

The first camera I had the use of was my Dads Canon FTQL.

Then my Sister got an EOS 1000FN which I had access to (and so I could teach her how to work it)

When I started working in a camera shop as a student I was able to pick up 2nd hand gear cheap, and went through a 5 (A2e) a 50e, a 3, a 300x (still have the last 2)

Digitally my first Canon digital (2nd digital, had a Sony FD88) was a Powershot s40, I still have a sx630HS in my glovebox.

DSLR wise I sold every Canon DSLR from the 10D, original 1D to around the 30D, when I graduated and went into FT employment in education, then production, and now freelance.

I currently have a 60D, an M, a 400D, a 20D and a 10D (I love the 10D for it's build and handling, it's a beautiful camera to hold and control, if frustrating to use, just in terms of speed) but I've owned a 7D, another M, 3x 600D's, a 550D, another 400D..

I'm on the cusp between Panasonic and Canon, using their m43 4K cameras (with speedboosters) for production work, but still leaning on the Canons for stills.

If Canon can launch a resonably priced 4K option with similtaneous monitoring (even if just SD or HD monitoring) then I might re-commit to Canon fully.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2017)

First film camera...... a Kodak instamatic...
First Digital..... an Apple Quicktake 100...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Guess we all got here by a parallel but different route. Think we could all band together and open a museum of formally loved and now unused photography equipment?



That's a good idea, send a suggestion of your idea and how it would work to a admin. I have boxes full of classic cameras which I do not have photos of as well as having photos of many of my previous cameras. It might inspire me to get photos of them all.


----------



## Snzkgb (Feb 6, 2017)

My first Canons were 30D and 450D, but I'm a newbie in photography with my 9 years of experience in it.


----------



## Pancho (Feb 6, 2017)

My first camera was a AE1-Program in 1983...
Then the 30D in 2007. Wahoo, the AE1-program has worked during 24 years!
And the 7DII since 2014


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2017)

First Canon was an AE1 Program then an S30, EOS 40D and now a EOS 7DII. Hope to go to a EOS 5DIV or other full frame one day.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 6, 2017)

My first Canon was the AE-1 that I purchased in 1980. Still have it and this camera literally went through the war and several OOTW deployments. I have no doubts that if I put in a fresh battery it would still perform like the tank it is.

That was one camera one could depend on...once you learned how to load it correctly.. :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## JWMilton (Feb 6, 2017)

My first film camera was an Canon AE-1 Program
My first digital was a Canon G2


----------



## Jopa (Feb 6, 2017)

Very interesting thread...
My first camera was my dad's Zenit E + Helios 44 http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Zenit-E. 
My first digital camera was Olympus C350Z https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Olympus-C350Z.jpg.
My first DSLR - Canon 50d


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 6, 2017)

First camera was Argus C3 about 1955, then Ricoh diacord TLR,and 4x5 speed grafax.
When Nikon ruled, I had a 35mm film Ftn, with a nifty 50mm lens.
First film Canon was eos 630, then a couple of eos 1Ns. Tried Mamiya 7 and Pentax 645 for awhile.
When the first Rebel came out, I got one, and the rest is recent history.


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 6, 2017)

My first camera was a 110 Pocket Instamatic (a Model 20 I believe) in 1973-ish, which was followed by a Yashica MG-1 that I received for Christmas in 1976. I got my first Canon, a TX, in 1978. I loaned it to a friend for a trip to Israel in 1979 where it was stolen from the tour bus, and replaced it in the spring of 1980 with an A-1 (my father was horrified that I spent $370 on a camera!). A couple of years later I supplemented this with a used FTb, and much later in 1994 I received a used 1st generation F-1 for my birthday. In 2007 I got a 30D, replaced it with a used 50D in 2014 and finally got a 5Dm3 in 2015.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 6, 2017)

1st film camera, Kodak Brownie(1955). 1st decent camera, from the minds of Minolta circa the late '70s. Now, post my video years(all Canon), all digital, & all Canon(trust, plus knowing the nomenclature(handy when you get older)), eh?


----------



## zim (Feb 6, 2017)

My first ever camera was a 'John Stead Avengers' camera (plastic 110 toy) the first ever photo I took was of my dad at the viewing platform at the old Renfrew airport 1966. I still have the picture.

Inherited his Fineta's, a nameless plate camera and a Lubitel 21/4 sq then a fair few canon powershots, I really liked them skiing as you could operate them one handed with a glove on.
Yashica then canon F1n. First digital 500D.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Feb 6, 2017)

My first Canon was also my first digital camera. 
At that time I was blown away by the new possibilities. I also enjoyed working with the digital files to improve / create / tell stories.
See my camera-history here as I presented it (proudly ;D) at that time. 

Since then I have been true to Canon: G5 - 450D - 6D. 
(Almost, that is, as I have added Tamron's 150-600 mm - V.I)


----------



## fish_shooter (Feb 6, 2017)

FTb and F-1 (in the 70's). Sold the Ftb but kept the F-1. Got a few more F-1s later. Was not a happy camper when the EOS system came out but that was then, this is now. No longer have any FD items. Now I have a substantial EOS system ;->>


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> My first Canon was also my first digital camera.
> At that time I was blown away by the new possibilities. I also enjoyed working with the digital files to improve / create / tell stories.
> See my camera-history here as I presented it (proudly ;D) at that time.
> 
> ...



This will be hard to beat...graphics wise that is. Great responses to this thread everyone!


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 7, 2017)

My first camera was a Kodak Instamatic 104. My first 35 was a black body Canon FTb-n with an FD 50 1.4. It is also my avatar. I carried this camera almost everyday for three years in highschool, shooting for the yearbook and pushing Tri-x to a "whopping" ASA 1200. My secondary "stealth" camera was the almost palmable Rollie 35 (also black with an S-Xenar 3.5 40mm lens). For a little extra fun, I bought a used Argus C-3 -- a virtual tank.

Later, my 35 kit consisted primarly of three Canon AE-1 bodies. Target clearanced out refurbished bodies for $50 each. I couldn't resist. These proved to be great camera's, although I missed the match-needle exposure system of the FTb-n. (I always shot the AE1's in full manual mode.) It was handy to keep one body loaded with Kodachrome 64, one with Ektachrome 160, and the third with Plus-x BW. Later, I used Ektar 100 and Ektar 400 print film. 

My first DSLR was a Canon Rebel XT. This camera served me well for several years. Then in a three year span, I migrated to a 60D, a 7D, two 5D3s, a 1Dx ... and recently an SL1 for little fun camera.

There's no question that the 1Dx and the 5D3 are my favorite bodies to work with today, but the FTb-n remains my sentimental favorite.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 7, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Used my dad's Konica T3 until I bought my first camera...
> 
> First Canon was a D60...
> 
> This is my first 35mm bought in 89', still own it... over the last 3-4 years started to use it again and now it's my EDC. Never had a CLA and works like new.




love the look of this range style. beautiful Pookie


----------



## bholliman (Feb 7, 2017)

Canon T2i/550D, March 2011

I owned a few film cameras back in the day starting with a hand me down ancient Kodak Brownie followed by a cheap 110 mini camera. When I started working, I was able to buy a decent 35mm SLR (Nikon FM2) and a couple of lenses. I shot many many rolls of Kodachrome and Ektachrome, but lost interest somewhere in the early 90's and the camera sat on the shelf for a decade or more before I finally sold it.

Fast forward to the digital era. I only had passing interest in photography for most of the 2000's, but in 2009 we started to take a series of family vacations to some great locations and I became interested in recording the experiences. My wife had a decent 2005-era Canon point and shoot (S3is I believe) that did a creditable job. I also used a Nikon P&S from work occasionally. After learning how to operate an SLR many years before, I was frustrated by the limited controls and slow response time of the point and shoots. After a couple of experiences where I missed shots of important family memories due to the limitations of these cameras, I resolved in early 2011 to buy a camera that was capable of taking pictures of moving subjects and had a quick recovery time between shots. I did some on-line research and what I read pointed me toward the Canon 550D as the best camera available in it's price range. I never looked at higher end DSLR's and thought this expensive (perception at that time) camera would handle everything I would need for many years. Of course, as with many readers at CR, it was the "gateway drug" to a series of bigger and more expensive gear over the next 6+ years.


----------



## rpt (Feb 7, 2017)

My first Canon was the AE1 Program that I bought in 1981. I got my first Canon digital as a present. It was the EOS 300D. I got it in 1984. This was the camera that got me back into photography.


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2017)

rpt said:


> My first Canon was the AE1 Program that I bought in 1981. I got my first Canon digital as a present. It was the EOS 300D. I got it in 1984. This was the camera that got me back into photography.



You must have had a time machine as well! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_300D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2017)

rpt said:


> My first Canon was the AE1 Program that I bought in 1981. I got my first Canon digital as a present. It was the EOS 300D. I got it in 1984. This was the camera that got me back into photography.



Getting a 300D in 1984 would be quite a trick, they were announced in August 2003. (I'm sure it was a slip of the keyboard)  

The 300D did indeed appeal to enthusiasts who were not ready to lay out much more for a 10D. I see that the first photo I have from my Digital Rebel was dated 12/8/2003


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2017)

My first 'serious' camera was an AE-1 bought new in 1978, I still have it and have posted this picture of my various work cameras before. I actually sold it to a family member many years ago and they 'sold' it back to me a few years ago.

My first digital was an S30, the first serious one was a 1D, I sold it before I took the first picture!


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 7, 2017)

fish_shooter said:


> FTb and F-1 (in the 70's). Sold the Ftb but kept the F-1. Got a few more F-1s later. Was not a happy camper when the EOS system came out but that was then, this is now. No longer have any FD items. Now I have a substantial EOS system ;->>


I had a friend in highschool with an F-1 and for many years I thought this the perfect 35mm body -- the last one I'd ever want if I could only afford it. But, when I could, I ventured into the medium format world with a Mamiya 645 1000s. A great camera for its day. But, I kind of wish I got that F-1 with additional FD glass instead. The inginuity and build quality of those pre-electronic Canon bodies still fascinate me. 

(For the record, I'm not an anolog purist. I definately prefer CDs to vinyl.  )


----------



## rpt (Feb 7, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > My first Canon was the AE1 Program that I bought in 1981. I got my first Canon digital as a present. It was the EOS 300D. I got it in 1984. This was the camera that got me back into photography.
> ...


He he! Sorry, 2004. Thanks for waking me up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2017)

I sent a note to CR guy with the idea to add a gallery for photos that might give us a place for images of our old equipment as well as provide a better format than the current galleries with hundreds of pages.

He did add it as a test, click Gallery above and select one of the categories to upload a photo to. Keep them to about 1024 pixels for best results, larger images are a pita.


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 21, 2017)

my first camera was a 350d, then i went up to 50d and now i using 5d mark3


----------



## gwflauto (Feb 21, 2017)

My first Canon was the analog Canon FTb. My Standard lens was 85/1,8. Some FD lenses that I especially enjoyed were the 400mm/f4,5 and the 20mm/f2,8. The AE1 was my next Canon camera but I bought it much later and I didn't get really happy with it. Some years later the T70 and around 1985 the T90 became part of my equipment. The T90 was in my luggage on many assignments. The wonderful EOS 3 was the last analog Canon that I got. I still have some of the old analog cameras, and I have started recently to experiment a little bit with the old EOS 3.
The digital Canon world started for me with the Canon G 7, a fine P&S for a trip around the world with my son. Because of the weight and space limitations in my backpack, a point and shoot was really the only possibility for this long journey.
The EOS world came to me with the 6D. A bad attack of GAS resulted in the addition of the EOS 70D and last fall of the 5D MkIV. Meanwhile the lenses are way too heavy, to carry most of them along on longer trips. It is sometimes difficult to make these choices.
I have used other brand cameras quite regularly. I have used a historic Leica for quite a while, a completely manual Hasselblad came along almost every trip to other continents for several decades, and a I bought couple of Nikons when, due to the Fukushima problems, the Canon Cameras were hardly available for several months..


----------



## GlynH (Feb 21, 2017)

My first 35mm SLR was a Chinon CS purchased from Dixons here in the UK as an 18-year old in 1978 with a 50mm f/1.7 lens if I remember correctly. ISTR buying an 80-200mm 42mm screw mount zoom lens but am not sure what make it was - maybe Tamron, Vivitar or something like that?

My next camera was a Canon A1 bought brand new in 1980 just in time for a trip to Canada where lenses were so much cheaper I ended up with a Canon FD 24mm f/2.8 and some other stuff. In fact I had spent all of my holiday money within the first week of a 3 week trip!

Bought the T90 when that first came out and fed the body with more FD lenses including 200mm f/4 Macro, 50mm f/1.2L, Auto bellows with a macrophotography lens on it and more that I can't remember. All Canon of course.

I remember persuading my father to buy a Canon MC10 at some point but I ended up reluctantly selling all of my own Canon gear when I was broke and needed the money.

I had access to a Sony Mavica digital camera that wrote its picture files to a 3.5" floppy disk but steered away from digital cameras for some time under the illusion that quality was poor. That was until I saw some pictures taken with a Powershot digital camera at a falconry and the pictures looked great. The fact that you could easily email them appealed and so I bought one for myself.

Bought the 10D when that first came out and remember feeling a little underwhelmed at the pictures straight out of camera as they looked dull & flat compared to the processed jpegs I was used to looking at on a computer screen.

Bought its replacement the 20D when that was released but only took 8 photos with it in 3 months as I was still struggling to get to grips with the 1.6x crop as I did with its predecessor.

As soon as the 5D came out I had to have one and my dealer allowed me to trade the 20D for its original purchase price for the 5D. I loved that camera but p/x it against the 7D as I thought I needed the extra 'reach' for a trip to see the last shuttle launch with my 100-400mm zoom.

Even before I got back I realised my mistake and emailed the dealer to ask for my 5D back but it never happened.

Never got on with the 7D for the aforementioned reason and the fact that the photos were not as pleasing as the 5D despite being loaded with bells & whistles.

Bought a second hand 5D but strange as it sounds I never got over the loss of my original as all of my cameras had been purchased brand new and it just didn't feel right. Says more about me than the camera of course!

Bought a 5D MKIII a couple of years ago but still have the 5D/7D although both back in their boxes and never used now. I should really move them on but they aren't worth much now although they both have extremely low shutter counts.

Was thinking of the MKIV but really want the red focus indicators back like the original 5D (and now 1DX2 I believe) so will probably wait for the MKV unless there is a really good deal on the MKIV at the Photography Show next month when I might have a rethink unless 

I did toy with the idea of the 1DX2 but its big, heavy and I'm not getting any younger. And then there's the cost!

I guess I've always been a Canon guy from way back when and see no reason to change now. I'm too invested in Canon glass to think about changing systems and then there's the learning curve so I'm here for life it seems...

-=Glyn=-


----------



## Trondsol (Feb 21, 2017)

My first Canon was a AT-1, followed by a A-1. Then a 50e (and lost interest in photography).
First digital was a IXUS V² for holidays and travels. Bought a 350d, followed by a 60d, now uses a 7dII. (FF next).


----------



## hbr (Feb 22, 2017)

My first camera was a 35mm film camera - Mamiya/Sekor and my first digital camera was a 5 mp Kodak Easyshare.

My first Canon DSLR was the Rebel 350D. Since then I moved to the 450D, the 550D, the T5i, 6D and 7D II. I also purchased 2 Powershots - the S95 and the S120.

My next purchase will probably be the 6D II.

I have lots of Canon glass.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 22, 2017)

*AE-1* reliable tool, bought from my father in 1981, stolen and found later in a store's 2nd hand shelf
*EF* (2 bodies) 2nd hand in 1986, great reliable tool ...
*Powershot G2* in 2001
*EOS 20D* in 2005 because ... they offered the great 2.8 60mm Macro lens which I still love today


----------



## SteveM (Feb 22, 2017)

First camera an Olympus OM-2n, gorgeous little camera but a small variety of lenses, and expensive. Then went for the Canon F1-n, 5fps and built like a tank....an awesome camera.
Wish I'd bought the Olympus trip (and that similar were made now). A paparazzi friend of mine had one of these and earned most of his money with one - he worked the airports. By the time others got the slr up and ready to shoot he had his shot and was gone, slr's often got pushed into photographers faces as well. Very high quality 35mm compact. I so wish the equivalent (full frame not apsc) were available now.


----------



## SteveM (Feb 22, 2017)

Forgot to add, the Canon F1n had interchangeable focussing screens, so I could use a clear screen for sport....made follow focussing easier, and a split screen for anything else.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2017)

First Canon film camera was a Canon Demi (manufactured 1963-71), bought for me by my fiancee as an engagement present. Damn good half-frame camera. First Canon digital was the 300D, which led me down the slippery slope to today. My first digital camera was the Casio QV-10 with its 0.07 Mb sensor and 2 Mb memory.


----------



## halldjh (Feb 22, 2017)

My first Canon was a gift from my uncle. It was a used Canonet QL 28 (analog, obviously). That held me over while I delivered newspapers for three years to buy myself a Canon A-1 (purchased in December 1979). My first EOS was also an analog camera -- the Elan 2e, purchased in 1996 or 97, I think. My first real digital camera (ie, not including 2 Canon point and shoots) was the Canon 70D, purchased in May 2014 to take photographs at my son's wedding (and father-in-law's 4th wedding, a week later in Jamaica). That's my current digital body. I've also started shooting film again, with a Canon New F-1, and have added a Canonet GIII to my collection also, which I've been shooting B&W with.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Feb 22, 2017)

September 1982, took my entire first full time paycheck and bought an AE-1 program. Loved it!
1st digital was a Nikon Coolpix 8700 in (I think 2004). Hated it! Didn't touch digital until 2012 (ish).

Got a 7D, then a 5DIII, then the 1DX, and now the 1DX II !!!

I even purchased a 1V-HS--thought I'd get back into film. Have shot exactly one roll in 3 years


----------



## scyrene (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm still something of a newcomer to photography. I got my first DSLR in 2011, a very beaten up secondhand 300D (silver!). I was donated an old Canon film SLR amongst other cameras, but I don't know what it was, sadly it was stolen last year before I got chance to use it much.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Mar 5, 2017)

My first Canon was an EOS Rebel 2000, 35mm film.
My first DSLR was the EOS 20D.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 5, 2017)

My first was a 10D, followed by a second hand 5D in 2008, then the 5D3 in 2012.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 5, 2017)

I was a Pentax K-mount guy back in the film days. My first digital DSLR was a 4 MP Olympus with a fixed zoom lens. I enjoyed being able to process the photos without going to a darkroom. I felt that the 4 MP image quality was pretty close to what I could achieve with 35mm film.

Around 2006, I decided to upgrade to an interchangeable lens DSLR and the Canon Rebel XT offered 8 MP, which seemed like a huge upgrade.

Once I bought that first Canon, I was hooked, because I started buying Canon lenses. Funny how that works.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 5, 2017)

Canon 350D, then 20D, then A1, then 50E, then 33V, then 5D, then EOS3, the 50D (not good), then 1D4 (mm nice!). Nowadays a 1DX and 7D2 - nirvana! Well almost!

Still have the EOS3 and 33V - remarkably good cameras except that the memory card ony holds 36 images ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi John. 
I found that I could routinely squeeze 37 shots, often 38 shots and very occasionally more on that size memory card. 
(Though the shots beyond 36 were always something and nothing shots, cats, dogs etc just in case!) ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



johnf3f said:


> Still have the EOS3 and 33V - remarkably good cameras except that the memory card ony holds 36 images ;D


----------



## In-The-Dark (Mar 6, 2017)

My first Canon was a P&S (Ixus - cant remember what model) in 2006.
First DSLR was a 550D last 2012, and that got me interested in photography.
Upgraded to a 6D in 2015 and am currently happy with .
Cheers.


----------



## pwp (Mar 6, 2017)

First Canons for me were a pair of EOS 1n film cameras after I gave Nikon the sack. Basic design elements from that camera were there in my first Canon digital, the 1Ds from 2002 and still there in my current 1DX. 

Back in 2002 when I got the 1Ds a friend with a very clear reality on changing market trends put it to me in no uncertain terms to sell any film cameras I had while they were still worth something. So those beautiful EOS 1n bodies, a comprehensive Mamiya RZ67 kit, Hasselblad Xpan, and a bellows 5x4 kit were rushed onto the market. I did very well from the sell-off. A year later and I would have been lucky to get half the amount. The Xpan is the only one that would have appreciated in value. Film cameras? I haven't got a sentimental bone in my body when it comes to work tools. Good riddance to them!

This has been a very exciting, revolutionary time to be a photographer. Someone asked me just this morning why I was a photographer. The only answer I could come up with was that it beats the hell out of having to work for a living. ;D

-pw


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2017)

The first cannons I got to use were the 88mm......


----------



## Bernd FMC (Mar 6, 2017)

My first Camera ( a Canon for sure 8) ) was a AE-1 Program with "Kitlens" FD-N 50 1.8
- added FD-N 24 f2.8 & FD-N 70-210 f4

AE-1 Program sold to my Sister - replaced by an T90 - T90 and all Lenses still in use ( Vintage ! )
Flashes: Speedlite 300 TL since T90 - for AE-1 Program an Metz was in use - all Flashes still working ok !

First Digital - Canon Powershot G2 - hardly used - still working with some Limitations  .

First Digital SLR EOS 5D3 in 2013 replaced by 5D4 in 2017 : - parallel 80D since 2016

Greetings 

Bernd


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi John.
> I found that I could routinely squeeze 37 shots, often 38 shots and very occasionally more on that size memory card.
> (Though the shots beyond 36 were always something and nothing shots, cats, dogs etc just in case!) ;D
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2017)

John, I thought your 36 comment was designed to elicit my response! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



johnf3f said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John.
> ...


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 7, 2017)

My dad bought me a used A-E1 Program around 1990. I think he got tired of me borrowing his Pentax ME Super.

My first digital camera was a 30D in 2009. It was also second hand. 

If you want to know where all the old cameras on eBay end up, I also have a second hand 1Ds Mkii, 1000FN, 3, 7E and 3000.


----------



## geekpower (Mar 7, 2017)

I started with the D10 for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 7, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> John, I thought your 36 comment was designed to elicit my response! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...



;D


----------



## mrzero (Mar 8, 2017)

My first was the Canon A-1, which I bought used with the nifty fifty for probably $100 in the early nineties, when I was in junior high school. Eventually I added 28 and 135 mm primes via ebay. I used this into college, even in a B&W photography 101 class for art majors. I still have my darkroom supplies, and I even purchased an enlarger, timer, and easel -- none of which have been set up or used in at least 17 years.

I made the jump to digital in 2004 with a cheap canon P&S A-series something or other, purchased mostly to take easily-deleted blurry pictures of our first puppy. My wife bought me an Elph SD800IS as a wedding present in 2007.

Missing my old SLR days, I got the Rebel t1i in 2009 or 2010. I added the 20mm and 100mm macro when we decided to travel to Madagascar, although I should have practiced a lot more before we left!

I bought the G1x when my son was born in 2012, so I would have something that took quality photos at the hospital without taking up too much space. Once he started crawling and got mobile, I decided a full-frame camera would allow me to make better use of my 20mm prime as he spent most of his time crawling directly at me. I added two film cameras (Rebel G and then Elan 7n) before I decided to just go with a refurbished 6D. Once I get caught up on downloading, sorting, and backing up the digitals, I'll think about getting the darkroom set up again...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2017)

My first Canon AND camera was the PowerShot A60. Followed quickly by the original Digital Rebel 300D and what feels like about 20 minutes later an EOS 30D.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 8, 2017)

Canon 1Ds - decided to get a serious digital camera, looked around at lenses and considered Nikon's suggestion (2003) that no-one needed full frame 35mm...

Got a 1Ds, 16-35 2.8L, 24-70 2.8L - it replaced my OM2 for my B&W landscape photos

Not long after, I went to Colorado for a month to get a feel for doing things digitally...

Having recently re-written the entire Northlight Images web site, I got to tidy up all my articles, including one from 2004 about my move to digital for my B&W 

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/a-35mm-black-and-white-landscape-photographer-goes-digital/

It's been interesting to re-read articles from that far back and see what has changed and how much is still relevant (more than I'd feared when starting out on re-casting 1000+ articles)


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 8, 2017)

My first Canon was an AF35ML Super Sure Shot, ( circa 1982) and I had it whilst I was shooting Nikon SLRs. I can remember being quite put out and perplexed by the fact this little fixed lens compact produced sharper images than my Nikon gear. The fixed 40mm f1.8 lens on that thing was stunning ! My next Canon was the 5D, twenty three years later. I also have the spiritual successor to the AF35ML, the excellent little G1X.


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 10, 2017)

Interesting topic. I don't know which one was the first camera I've held in my hands. It was probably a cheap and small, red compact film camera (I think at that point I was about 5 years or so). My father occasionally took some photos with his "Minolta Dynax 505si" when we were on vacation. Sometimes, I was allowed to take pictures with it when I was a kid. I think at that point my passion for photography started out. And it never faded away. 

My brother gave me a "Fujifilm FinePix 2300" as a gift at some point in my childhood - my first digital camera with a whopping 2.1 megapixel sensor 8)

Later on I had a "Konica Minolta Dimage A200" which was my first serious camera I think. Back then, it was a really good bridge camera. The first DSLR I've owned was probably the Pentax K110D and later the K10D. At some point I switched entirely to Canon (cannot remember exactly why). *My first Canon* was the EOS 40D, if I remember correctly. With this one and the 400mm f/5.6L, I started to explore bird photography. 

Between now and back then, I've had several other cameras including the 600D and 6D for example. The 5D was my first FF DSLR I've bought used, but I only had it for several weeks. 

Now, since I have the M5, I will probably never go back to DSLRs. I prefer the numerous advantages of a MILC over a DSLR.

My next camera will probably be the M5 mkII (if it is worth the upgrade) or Canon's first FF MILC. I don't know if I will ever go back to FF, as I feel like it is not so much of a difference between APS-C and FF in terms of image quality (imo.). Watch *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHYidejT3KY* for example, one of my favourite YouTube videos.

I wish that - one day - I will be able to afford a medium format mirrorless camera with some good lenses. I don't know if Canon will ever produce such a thing in the future or not... but honestly... I don't care right now.


----------



## Peakbirder (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine was a Canon AE1, a great camera I really bonded with. I am always tempted to get a used one as they go for about £60 with 50mm lens.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Mar 13, 2017)

My first camera was an old Olympus handheld, it had 6? or 8 megapixels and was silver, loved using that camera and brought it with me everywhere. After that I upgraded to a Canon s120 powershot, used that on ski trips to take pictures of the Alps and then a year later I got my first DSLR the Canon 600D, soon after that came my first L lens the 17-40 and then two years later I bought my 5DMK3.


Now 2 years after that here I am with two 1DX bodies, a 5DS and my 5DMK3 with too many lenses


As for film cameras nothing sadly, I guess I was too young to get into film cameras but I do own two polaroid cameras


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 13, 2017)

First EOS was the EOS 1000FN with the 35-80 and 80-200 "lenses"

First digital EOS was the EOS 300D


----------



## gruhl28 (Mar 13, 2017)

First Canon was the original film Rebel with kit lens. Wanted an autofocus camera that could do full manual, fully automatic, and everything in between, and there weren't many other low-cost options at that time. Before that I had a Fuji rangefinder that had been my father's, and then an Olympus OM-1 with 50mm lens.


----------



## tron (Mar 14, 2017)

My first Canon was the EOS 620 film camera (with 35-105, 100-300 and the EZ420 flash).


----------



## triggermike (Mar 14, 2017)

My first SLR was a Minolta XE-7 (circa 1975) which essentially was Minolta's competitor to the AE-1. Minolta's Rokkor lenses were quite good and I had the kit 50mm 1. something. When autofocus became mainstream I added the Canon Elan II and would carry both - B+W in the Minolta and Color in the Elan.

Once an affordable digital SLR became available, I got the Canon 10D - 6MP with large microns produced great images (many great images captured with that camera.) . . . many Canon upgrades since then to my present 5D III.


----------



## gordonbb (Mar 31, 2017)

I lusted after my dad's IV-Sb rangefinder be t got a Zenit E for Christmas one year. Two years later got an AE1. Loved that Camera. Followed by a visit to the dark side and a Nikon F. Sold all my gear to pay for college then later the wife said I spent too much time in front of the computer and needed a hobby.

Elph 1.8Mp, Xti, 1Ds Mk II, 7D, 6D, M ...

I inherited dad's rangefinder and run a roll of PlusX thought it every year still.


----------



## davidhfe (Apr 7, 2017)

First new camera was, I think, a Nikon F55. Before that I was using some ancient fully manual thing—don't even remember the brand. I was a computer science student at the time and film and I never really got along.

After I graduated I lusted after a DSLR for what seems like years, and eventually picked up a 20D. It was one of my favorite pieces of technology of any kind, ever. Some of the pictures with that camera and the TERRIBLE kit lens remain all time favorites. I moved on to (and still shoot with) a 60D but it just wasn't the same. The 20D was the first digital camera that didn't feel somehow weirdly compromised by it being digital–it was just a camera that happened to write to a CF card.

Kind of wish I still had it around. It went out on "extended loan" to a budding photographer a while back after it's value dropped to under $75, but never came home.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi David. 
"film and I never really got along." ;D ;D ;D very funny. 
Why do people confuse extended loan with gift? 
My great grandmother always used to say "neither a lender nor a borrower be!" I should have taken her advice, I'd still have some great stuff that was lent out to "friends". 
I picked up a 20D a while back, it is still a great camera, they are out there for next to nothing, you could get one and reacquaint yourself with it and if you find it was only sentimental regret flog it on with little or no loss, or if you find yourself loving it again, use the heck out of it, time lapse or other things that you would hesitate to do to the 60D. 

Cheers, Graham. 



davidhfe said:


> I was a computer science student at the time and film and I never really got along.
> 
> After I graduated I lusted after a DSLR for what seems like years, and eventually picked up a 20D.
> 
> Kind of wish I still had it around. It went out on "extended loan" to a budding photographer a while back after it's value dropped to under $75, but never came home.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 7, 2017)

First camera was a Kodak Instamatic, that's where I played as a child, a few pictures even ended up in the family album. Eventually got my mits on a Praktica B100 then Bx20, which saw me through until I picked up my first Canon, a 30D which I got second hand about 6 years ago.

Now with a 6D it feels in many ways like going back to my old Bx20 in that it feels totally intuitive, I'm not fighting the camera at all, which is how it should be.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 7, 2017)

My first Canon was an AV-1. I had a 50mm f1.8, a 28mm vivitar and a 2x TC. Later came the AE-1p and A1 with a 35-70 f3.5-4.5 and a 70-200 f4. I still have the AE-1p and the A1 but both are suffering from shutter squeak. 
I later bought a 1st gen Eos 650 with a 50mm f1.8 (1st year of manufacture with a metal mount) and a 35-105mm lens. I later bought a 75-300mm for it. This kept me going for many years. Then, years later, I bought a Eos 30 with eye control and a 28-135mm IS lens. My first digital SLR was a Eos 300D. In fact I've just found the CF card I bought with the camera, a whopping great 256mb! I later bought a Sigma 12-24mm to get some wide end. I upgrade to a ef 70-300 USM for the far better AF and internal focusing. I jumped on a Eos 20D as soon as it was launched, it was quite an upgrade to the 300D which I traded in. I jumped for an early 5D and traded my 20D and then bought a 5DII when it was available and ran the two cameras. I'm currently running an IR converted 450D, a pair of 5DIII's and a 5DII for wet or dusty work.


----------



## nc0b (Apr 9, 2017)

My first Canon was a Rebel 300D where the body was under $1000. I had been a Nikon owner from out of college in 1969. I bought the Rebel 14 years ago, but didn't really learn how to use it until I moved to a 40D and 60D. Now I shoot FF 99% of the time since I need the wider field of view. Glad I made the switch to Canon due to the wide lens selection. Anyone need a Bessler enlarger with a Nikkor 50mm f/4 lens? I haven't used it lately.


----------



## Ed V (Apr 12, 2017)

Very first Canon was a Powershot A510 followed by a Rebel XT. Worked my way up to a 5D2 before unloading all Canon gear and going Leica. After about 4 years with Leica, I reversed the process, sold all Leica and returned to Canon with a 5D3 and now also a M5. I also picked up a F-1 for film work. 

Ed


----------



## leadin2 (Apr 12, 2017)

Was looking at Nikon but a friend recommended Canon. Bought 500D as my first DSLR and got hooked to Canon. Got myself a s95 as companion PnS after that. When 5D3 was launched, I bought my first FF 5D2 when the price dropped. Subsequently, I bought a G5X as a replacement for s95.


----------



## Rockskipper (Apr 29, 2017)

My first Canon was a 35mm film EOS Elan IIe. I think the e stood for eye, as the focus was supposed to follow your eye around. I still have it and am amazed at how hefty and well-built the thing is - it's a real tank, mostly metal, too. I have no idea how many rolls of film I took with that thing, but a LOT (did my own developing, too). 

Makes me feel very cool to pull it out some place like Yellowstone where everyone has big guns with long white tele's, even though I don't even put film in it any more. (No, I don't really do that, it's just hyperbole.)

You can buy them for $7 on Fleabay.

My next camera was a Pentax medium format (mucho dollars), but I sold it because I was too lazy to really use it to its potential and it was wasted on me, and I went back to the Elan, then finally to a Rebel. I've had (ruined) several Rebels (I'm hard on stuff, as I pretty much live outdoors - geologist), and I just bought an M5 and am getting ready to order a 5D Mark IV. I have one lens - a beat up 70-200L and shoot exclusively with that (rabbits and clouds and stuff), but might buy a wide angle so I can shoot shooting stars. I did once have a Pentax film camera but somebody stole it during a wild party at my house while I was gone out camping. I learned the hard way the meaning of the saying that the best camera is the one you have with you.


----------

